# Running lights issue



## Chevyhome (Jun 11, 2018)

Sorry, stumped. I bought a 2012 Jayco Jayfeather last year and everything has been good but I have an issue now that has me stumped. My exterior running lights won’t turn off. Unplugged from truck, coach battery disconnected and still have running lights when hooked to shore power. Any help greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance,
Greg


----------

